# Expats in Quer�taro



## jiminmex

*Expats in Querétaro*

Hi all I have been here in queretaro now for almost 2.5 yrs I have found no real groups that are still together for americans to get together and socialize I propose we start our own group so we can get together and have a weekly or monthly lunches and meet everyone and find and meet the new americans in the area.


----------



## Queretaro

Hi Jim,
I am an American and live in the centro histórico of Querétaro (my wife and I run a Spanish school here). In Jurica/Juriquilla there is the newcommers club and I know they have regular meetings. Downtown, the closest thing is Marron Cafe. Though it is not formal there are always local foreigners going there for a coffee and conversation. There used to be some events and Sunny's but I believe they closed a few days ago.

I hope this helps. Que tengas un buen día.


----------



## Guest

*New to Forum*



jiminmex said:


> Hi all I have been here in queretaro now for almost 2.5 yrs I have found no real groups that are still together for americans to get together and socialize I propose we start our own group so we can get together and have a weekly or monthly lunches and meet everyone and find and meet the new americans in the area.


Jim: I just joined the forum, with a strong interest in relocating to Queretaro in about a year and half. Mind telling me how you like the city, and why you chose Queretaro? Any other comments regarding your experience would be appreciated. ~Michael~ in Edmonds, WA USA


----------



## jrey492003

*Expats in Queretaro*

Hello:
I would be thrilled to go to Queretaro for lunch or whatever. I live in Tequis and there are few, if any, I can socialize with. The town is wonderful but majority are Mexican families. I have only met people who pass through so please contact me if you want to meet. I would love to learn more about Queretaro and the expat community.


----------



## MJB5293

*hi*



jiminmex said:


> Hi all I have been here in queretaro now for almost 2.5 yrs I have found no real groups that are still together for americans to get together and socialize I propose we start our own group so we can get together and have a weekly or monthly lunches and meet everyone and find and meet the new americans in the area.


it is time to start one and git envolved in helping american companys to move here
i live in Juriquilla, queretaro for a year and really wnat to do something 

michael


----------



## jrey492003

*Queretaro*

Hi:
How would you like to get this started? I'm will to go into the town but don't know my way around very well. I know my way to the areas of shopping......Liverpool, Costco, etc.


----------



## jiminmex

MJB5293 said:


> it is time to start one and git envolved in helping american companys to move here
> i live in Juriquilla, queretaro for a year and really wnat to do something
> 
> michael



Wow well hello neighbor you live in Juriquilla I live in Privada Juriquilla so we are no more the 5 minutes apart depending on exactly where you live.


Jim


----------



## jiminmex

MisterGMC said:


> Jim: I just joined the forum, with a strong interest in relocating to Queretaro in about a year and half. Mind telling me how you like the city, and why you chose Queretaro? Any other comments regarding your experience would be appreciated. ~Michael~ in Edmonds, WA USA


Well originally when I came to Qro iwas flying blind honestly. I came here with my wife because this was where her family was from. After getting here i suddenly realized how great it was. It is a large city but with the small town flair. I really enjoy it here. I live in Juriquilla and at least by my thoughts one of the more upscale private and cheap parts of town ( well cheap by American standards defiantly not cheap by Mexican Standard). Please ask any questions you may have I will try to answer them if I can. When you get ready for your move let me know I own a logistics company maybe I can help doing the transfer and getting you here.


Jim


----------



## jiminmex

jrey492003 said:


> Hello:
> I would be thrilled to go to Queretaro for lunch or whatever. I live in Tequis and there are few, if any, I can socialize with. The town is wonderful but majority are Mexican families. I have only met people who pass through so please contact me if you want to meet. I would love to learn more about Queretaro and the expat community.



Hi, Anytime you are headed to qro let me know. We can set a meeting time. I would love to get meet and have a beer. I am in juriquilla just out side of QRo so we can meet almost anywhere.

Jim


----------



## jrey492003

*Trip to Qro*

Hi Jim:
Somehow, I just received your reply.

I will definitely send you a note within the next couple of weeks to meet. As I attend school for Spanish and Physical Therapy - post surgery, weekends are better for me. Are Sunday's a good day for you?
Joanne


----------



## RVGRINGO

You both now have enough posts to be able to use the Private Message System for this type of communication. Please do that and, later, I'll delete the postings that are simply the two of you making a date. Glad the forum facilitated that.
Thanks


----------



## dinqro

I've been in Queretaro for almost 2 years now and too haven't really found any 'groups' to go for the occasional beer with.

I'm a bit younger compared to your general retiree, but nonetheless wouldn't mind meeting a couple of locals. Rather than picking the more 'suburban' setting of Jurica or Juriquilla, I'm in Milenio III for the moment, but have actually been thinking of picking up a property in one of the former and building a place. 

But like I said, I'd definitely be up for some sort of gathering, maybe in plaza nautica or the 'clap' irish pub if most seem to be located around those two places?

Cheers


----------



## jiminmex

dinqro said:


> I've been in Queretaro for almost 2 years now and too haven't really found any 'groups' to go for the occasional beer with.
> 
> I'm a bit younger compared to your general retiree, but nonetheless wouldn't mind meeting a couple of locals. Rather than picking the more 'suburban' setting of Jurica or Juriquilla, I'm in Milenio III for the moment, but have actually been thinking of picking up a property in one of the former and building a place.
> 
> But like I said, I'd definitely be up for some sort of gathering, maybe in plaza nautica or the 'clap' irish pub if most seem to be located around those two places?
> 
> 
> Cheers


I know Mileno III well this is where my business partner lives. That is about 15-20 minutes from me. I see you say your are much younger then the general retiree. It is the same for me. Well, infact I am not retired LOL. Wish I were but still chugging along and working. So how old are you anyway?
...

Jim


----------



## patrock82

*Just arrived in Jurica*

Jim

We are also interested in getting plugged into the expat community. I was transferred here from Mty (we left for security reasons) but we are originally from Boulder, CO. My wife is a US trained and Mexico licensed chiropractor and my son will be starting 10th grade at Prepa Tec.


----------



## Retiring012

*Yet more questions about Queretaro!!*



jiminmex said:


> Well originally when I came to Qro iwas flying blind honestly. I came here with my wife because this was where her family was from. After getting here i suddenly realized how great it was. It is a large city but with the small town flair. I really enjoy it here. I live in Juriquilla and at least by my thoughts one of the more upscale private and cheap parts of town ( well cheap by American standards defiantly not cheap by Mexican Standard). Please ask any questions you may have I will try to answer them if I can. When you get ready for your move let me know I own a logistics company maybe I can help doing the transfer and getting you here.
> 
> 
> Jim


I know this topic has been beaten to a pulp already but here I am again. My husband and I will relocate to Queretaro and if I understand correctly Juriquilla is one of the nicest places to live. Still, I read somewhere that it is situated in a horrible area and the access roads are just pitiful, making the traffic quite unbearable. Could you tell me if something has been done about this (more roads, bridges, etc.) and what you see the advantages are to live in Juriquilla.
Thank you.


----------



## conklinwh

I'm not sure where you have heard bad things about Juraquilla. Yes there is a lot of construction of houses, roads and colleges but we really enjoy going there. Granted we go for the great seafood in a restaurant on the large lake but never a problem. To me Juraquilla is a very large US style suburban community with some extremely large private homes on the lake and a golf resort.
This isn't why we moved to Mexico so other than eating we more often visit the historical center or the stores on Bernardo Quintana.


----------



## patrock82

*Living in Juriquilla*

As stated by Conklinwh, the situation is not as bad as you think. At the moment, the highway from Qro to Juriquilla is a mess, but that is because it is being widened, resurfaced and improved. Juriquilla is very diverse and fairly new. Personnally, I prefer living in Jurica, which is an older suburb with trees, but it does not have the diversity of housing, commercial areas or the univesities of Juriquilla. If you want to live in a relatively quiet suburb of Qro with light traffic and a good quality of life, Juriquilla is a good choice.


----------



## Retiring012

patrock82 said:


> As stated by Conklinwh, the situation is not as bad as you think. At the moment, the highway from Qro to Juriquilla is a mess, but that is because it is being widened, resurfaced and improved. Juriquilla is very diverse and fairly new. Personnally, I prefer living in Jurica, which is an older suburb with trees, but it does not have the diversity of housing, commercial areas or the univesities of Juriquilla. If you want to live in a relatively quiet suburb of Qro with light traffic and a good quality of life, Juriquilla is a good choice.


Thank you Conklinwh and Patrock for your replies, I do appreciate taking the time. I was referring to this posting from HALFMEXi :

"Let me just say... the only healthy place left in Queretaro is Tequisquiapan (about 25 minutes from Queretaro city), land of the opal mines, thermal waters and a nice peaceful European feel. The ****** enclaves of Jurica y Juriquilla on the highway to San Miguel de Allende are a really lonely feeling place - no views, but high prices, and in downtown a crumbling wall divides the Country Club crowd from the locals that have lived there, their entire lives - very sad - segregation.


----------



## conklinwh

Couple things about living in Mexico:
-Most people are very biased about where they live which is great. I do get uncomfortable with people that bad mouth other options.
-The options within Mexico and within Queretero are varied. One person's nirvana is another's hell. You really need experience a set of options before you choose as this really a very personal decision. It is always suggested that you visit, pick one or more places and rent for minimum of a month.

Within the state of Queretaro you have the historic center, places on the mountains overlooking Queretaro, Juraquilla, Jurica, Tequesquiapan, Bernal and probably more. All will appeal to different folk.


----------



## Retiring012

jiminmex said:


> Well originally when I came to Qro iwas flying blind honestly. I came here with my wife because this was where her family was from. After getting here i suddenly realized how great it was. It is a large city but with the small town flair. I really enjoy it here. I live in Juriquilla and at least by my thoughts one of the more upscale private and cheap parts of town ( well cheap by American standards defiantly not cheap by Mexican Standard). Please ask any questions you may have I will try to answer them if I can. When you get ready for your move let me know I own a logistics company maybe I can help doing the transfer and getting you here.
> 
> 
> Jim


Hi -- I am aware that your above post was dated May 2010, but since I am so interested in Queretaro, I'd like your opinion about what I found on a website of ecologists in Queretaro:

(Snipped - See rules requiring English postings)

I will definitely get in touch with you at moving time, so you can help me with the process.

Any information you'd like to share about Queretaro and/or Juriquilla will be appreciated. I am having these dreams that I have finally made it there and the pollution and the dirt on the streets is such that I have to return the same day to the States.

Thank you!!
Ines


----------



## conklinwh

Wow! We have been gone for about 30days but really doubt that a very nice clean area, yes with a lot of construction, has somehow turned into basically a dump in that time.
Mexico is not the US but Juriquilla is about as close as one gets to US suburbia.
Not for everyone and lots of options in Queretaro but certainly one of the options.


----------



## magmax

Hi

I am living in Queretaro, Juriquilla for the last 5 years now, I am not Americain but Canadian.

Since I am driving a motorcycle, When I was living in Jurica that had some very rough road I had move to Juriquilla, most of there road are paved.

In my opinion, Juriquilla is a very safe place to live , my wife that stay home feel very safe and there is a lot of person to talk english around, Expat and Mexicain, People around are educate too since it require more money for Mexicain to live in this area.

In the last past 5 years, Juriquilla had grow a lot, they are even building a brand new supermarket similar to the one we found in US or Canada with more international food, After 5 year, I am getting tired of Tacos !


Any one that need more information about Juriquilla, feel free to contact me !


----------



## conklinwh

Magmax, it is great to hear that Juriquilla hasn't degraded since we left. I'm interested in the supermarket as the Superama on Hwy 57, even though owned by Walmart, is the closest to having upper scale food.


----------



## magmax

conklinwh said:


> Magmax, it is great to hear that Juriquilla hasn't degraded since we left. I'm interested in the supermarket as the Superama on Hwy 57, even though owned by Walmart, is the closest to having upper scale food.



It will be a Superama that will open in JAnuary2011

We will have now 2 close to us, Jurica and Juriquilla

My wife is Japaness and they always have a japaness section and she can find most of her product from Japan

In My case, I am only interested in the Bud light !


----------



## magmax

Forgot to say also that we have now in Juriquilla a Harley Davidson dealer !
LAst week en we had the HOG event in Queretaro, that was pretty cool !

There was more than 3000 bike in town


----------



## conklinwh

Kinichiwa! I was OK until the Bud Light. One of the things that I really like about Mexico is that don't have people pushing Bud or Miller products. There are some great beers in Mexico. I'm really partial to Leon. 
Will the new Superama be close to Hwy 57? We live about 30 minutes north of you and the only problem with the existing Superama is that difficult to get to and from if going north.
We solve with a large cooler that lets us stop heading south and still spend the day in Queretaro area but size still limiting.


----------



## conklinwh

Sorry for 2nd note but missed the Harley reference. I've certainly seen the new building, very impressive. I've been impressed with the biker groups in Mexico as they get involved in a lot of charities. We have a friend where we live in Mineral de Pozos that is part of the club in San Luis de la Paz. They often travel weekends to other cities and his group has sponsored the annual Blues & Biker festival in Pozos.


----------



## magmax

conklinwh said:


> Kinichiwa! I was OK until the Bud Light. One of the things that I really like about Mexico is that don't have people pushing Bud or Miller products. There are some great beers in Mexico. I'm really partial to Leon.
> Will the new Superama be close to Hwy 57? We live about 30 minutes north of you and the only problem with the existing Superama is that difficult to get to and from if going north.
> We solve with a large cooler that lets us stop heading south and still spend the day in Queretaro area but size still limiting.


After 5 year, I got tired of Corona and Leon Beer !

It is good to go back to some local beer from US !

The superama will be at the juriquilla exit about 1/4 mile from the 57, the acces will be very easy but you will not see it from the 57 since it is on road perpendicular to the 57, but it is a major road without "topes" with an easy entry and exit


----------



## MJB5293

hi 
i live in Juriquilla and have been all over looking for the superama i cant find it 

can you give me a better idea of wher it is

thanks mike 



magmax said:


> It will be a Superama that will open in JAnuary2011
> 
> We will have now 2 close to us, Jurica and Juriquilla
> 
> My wife is Japaness and they always have a japaness section and she can find most of her product from Japan
> 
> In My case, I am only interested in the Bud light !


----------



## magmax

MJB5293 said:


> hi
> i live in Juriquilla and have been all over looking for the superama i cant find it
> 
> can you give me a better idea of wher it is
> 
> thanks mike


You probebly know where is the new HArley Davidson dealer !

It is close to there but on the exit going to Juriquilla, instead of going in front of the CArlos Junior Burger restaurant, you continue straight on the big boulvard, cant remember the name, It will be on the right on that road

It is perpandicular to the 57 at the height of the Juriquilla exit about 1/2 mile ouest
of the 57.

It look like it will be open for january 2011


----------



## MJB5293

yes the new superama is there you can see it if you look for it from the cut off to Juriquilla 
it is biger then the one on 57. and it is said to be open this friday December 3

they are working real hard to do it.


----------



## Kitty1000

Hello all,

My name is Cindy, a Taiwanese girl who fell in love with a Mexican guy, and planning to relocate to Mexico for good in the near future. My finance and I have been searching for a place where we both like. After he brought me to Queretaro, I know we found the right place. (He has shown me Leon, Morelia, Guadalajara, San Minguel de Allende, etc).

I do have a few questions and hope someone can share some valuable advice.

First of all, jobwise. I am currently a university lecturer teaching English here in Taiwan. Holding a BA in English Literature and Language(Taiwan), and a MA in Applied Linguistics from a top univ. in Sydney, Australia. I have been in langauge teaching, translation/interpretation, publishing for over 15 years, and have served as roles such as teacher trainer, curriculum/material developer and academic director in the past. I am also a certified teacher of teaching mandarin Chinese. However, I speak none Spanish at all so far. I'd like to know if it will be easy for me to get a decent job in Queretaro ? Given the fact that I neither speak Spanish nor an English native speaker. Even though I speak English with great fluency and articulation accent-wise. I noticed most of the teaching jobs from language schools listed online are way "underpaid", and I'd like to if know if it's possible for a person with my background to get a teaching position in univ. level in Queretaro ?

Secondly, where can I go out socializing with others ? I felt very frustrated when I visited Mexico last time, I basically couldn't go anywhere without my fiance's companion. I couldn't even order meals because I couldn't read Spanish. And it would take me at least a few months to a year to be able to communicate in Spanish. So before that happen, where can I go to meet up people where I can communicate with in both English or Chinese???

Your information will be truly appreciated, thanks for now!


----------



## michelle.montreal

Just curious Magmax - you said you were Canadian. Are you from Quebec, by any chance?


----------



## michelle.montreal

Hello Jim. See the last post here is from May 2010. Were you successful in starting an expat group? 

My spouse and I are both Canadian, and have just rented a house in Jurica. Would love to join -if the group is happening ;-)


----------



## transat1086

*Queretaro*



jiminmex said:


> Hi all I have been here in queretaro now for almost 2.5 yrs I have found no real groups that are still together for americans to get together and socialize I propose we start our own group so we can get together and have a weekly or monthly lunches and meet everyone and find and meet the new americans in the area.



Hello, I have just moved here from Canada and would like to meet fellow Canadians or Americans.....


----------



## transat1086

*Juriquilla*



michelle.montreal said:


> Hello Jim. See the last post here is from May 2010. Were you successful in starting an expat group?
> 
> My spouse and I are both Canadian, and have just rented a house in Jurica. Would love to join -if the group is happening ;-)


Salut Michelle my husband and I have just relocated here. Im looking to meet fellow canadians.....


----------



## TundraGreen

Kitty1000 said:


> Hello all,
> ... I'd like to if know if it's possible for a person with my background to get a teaching position in univ. level in Queretaro ?


I have a good friend in Guadalajara who is Chinese and teaches Chinese at one of the Universities here. She spoke no Spanish when she arrived and worked teaching Chinese at a language school for awhile, but now she has a job in a University. I don't know if she is considered part of the faculty or exactly what her status is. Perhaps you could see if the universities or language schools have jobs for Chinese teachers. There is a bigger demand for it here than I would have guessed. My Spanish teacher is even taking Chinese. She says she has classes with all Chinese students taking Spanish and she wants to learn some Chinese so she can teach Spanish to Chinese speakers better.


----------



## Cdngirlinqro

*Any organized expat groups in QRO?*



jiminmex said:


> Hi all I have been here in queretaro now for almost 2.5 yrs I have found no real groups that are still together for americans to get together and socialize I propose we start our own group so we can get together and have a weekly or monthly lunches and meet everyone and find and meet the new americans in the area.



Hi all, 

Have you started this expat group? I'd love to join, Im a bit tired of not speaking much


----------



## chirodoc70

*Any English Speaking Papers in Santiago de Queretaro?*

Just a few of questions.

1. Does anyone know if there is an English speaking newspaper in the area? 

2. Any idea on the number of ex-pats (American and/or Canadian) in Queretaro, Queretaro and surrounding areas (not to include SMA or Guanajuato)?

3. Can anyone recommend a language school and give information in regards to price and length of class?

I currently live in Puerto Vallarta but plan to visit Queretaro in September to get away from the heat and rain and to finally learn Spanish.

Thanks in advance,

Erik


----------



## Cdngirlinqro

*Answers for you*

I Haven't seen any english newspapers here
# of expats, no clue, but keep in mind this is the new aviation wonder, so you'll hear English. I live in Jurica and if I go to the plaza's restaurants I'll see Americans and Canadians.
Language school, depends how much you want to pay. Aspec Idiomas is pretty good and have a good placement exam. It's about 6000$MXP for 30 hrs.


Good luck

Samantha




chirodoc70 said:


> Just a few of questions.
> 
> 1. Does anyone know if there is an English speaking newspaper in the area?
> 
> 2. Any idea on the number of ex-pats (American and/or Canadian) in Queretaro, Queretaro and surrounding areas (not to include SMA or Guanajuato)?
> 
> 3. Can anyone recommend a language school and give information in regards to price and length of class?
> 
> I currently live in Puerto Vallarta but plan to visit Queretaro in September to get away from the heat and rain and to finally learn Spanish.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Erik


----------



## chirodoc70

Thank you Samantha!!!


----------



## TundraGreen

Cdngirlinqro said:


> Language school, depends how much you want to pay. Aspec Idiomas is pretty good and have a good placement exam. It's about 6000$MXP for 30 hrs.


That is about $200 mxn/hour. In Guadalajara, I pay about $30 mxn/hour in a group class. I looked at a lot of schools and the prices vary a lot. The one I go to, ICI, is the cheapest. And it is better than another I tried that cost twice as much. Private lessons are between $120 and $150 mxn/hour. It pays to look around. The quality depends on finding an individual teacher that works for you, and is not related to the price much in my experience.


----------



## conklinwh

English Newspaper-Sorry that this a little old but you can get The News in a few kiosks around Plaza de Armas. This is national English newspaper and I believe arrives 10-11AM. Other than the weekly Atencion that focuses on San Miguel, this only English newspaper since Miami Herald stopped publishing the Mexico edition.
BTW, again from earlier in this thread I found the new Superama in Juruquilla. It is larger than the one in Jurica but not sure better as I had to go to Jurica to find a few things. Also, I had heard about the new, much larger Home Depot on south side of Queretaro. I did find it and seems about double the size of the one on Bernardo Quintana with much better selection.


----------



## Queretaro

May be a little late to chime in, but my wife and I run a language school downtown and I agree with Tundra Green, $6000.00 MX for 30 hours of group lessons seems very very high. We don't even charge that much for private and we specialize exclusively in Spanish education (people on this forum have studied with us). If you are out in Juricia we may be a bit to far for you in the historic center, but do look around for other options since there are probably more affordable choices. That cost probably does not include the registration fee and books. 

I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## CalCas

So I'm a bit lost here. Are there expat groups here in Queretaro that have meet ups? I would love some input about this city. Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

CalCas said:


> So I'm a bit lost here. Are there expat groups here in Queretaro that have meet ups? I would love some input about this city. Thanks


Do a search on "Queretaro". There have been a number of threads including discussion of and by members in Qro.


----------



## chadwik

*Just settling in*



CalCas said:


> So I'm a bit lost here. Are there expat groups here in Queretaro that have meet ups? I would love some input about this city. Thanks


I have been poking around the QRO threads also and not sure if there is a group that gets together? Nice to find people online anyway! 

I arrived here about a month ago and getting to know my way around town. I love it and am happy to have moved...but would enjoy talking face to face with people from U.S. or Canada. 

Also...anyone know where to buy graham crackers or what name they are sold under? 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## RVGRINGO

Mark that #1 on the things you'll soon forget about. 
I haven't had a graham cracker in ten years.
However, if you like Ritz Crackers, you'll probably like 'Crackets', a Mexican version, even better.
Note that buying Mexican brands is always cheaper, usually better quality and always tastier than the US-style 'shelf life forever' products.


----------



## Guest

Look for obleas, with or without dulce de leche. Graham crackers will never appeal to you again.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Mark that #1 on the things you'll soon forget about.
> I haven't had a graham cracker in ten years.
> However, if you like Ritz Crackers, you'll probably like 'Crackets', a Mexican version, even better.
> Note that buying Mexican brands is always cheaper, usually better quality and always tastier than the US-style 'shelf life forever' products.


Ritz crackers are always available at my local Superama, and quite inexpensive too. However, if they suddenly were unavailable, I would probably switch over to Crackets and not find my quality of life harmed : ).


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes they are available, but try Crackets and you'll skip the Ritz in the future; I guarantee!


----------



## dmhaun

*Expats in Queretaro - There is a place for us!*

Queretaro is a short trip from my home on Lake Patzcuaro, plus on the way, to and from, Austin. Queretaro's newest Pueblo Magico, Cadereyta, with their botanical gardens, was recently added to the original two, making some of my favorites in Mexico. Bernal is magical and the Jalpan's Mission Trail is historic. There is something in Queretaro for everyone. 
Here is the link to a recently formed Yahoo group for Queretaro, called the Aqueduct. 
Feliz viaje, David 
The Queretaro Aqueduct
Discover Queretaro!
queretaro_aqueduct : Queretaro Aqueduct




jiminmex said:


> Hi all I have been here in queretaro now for almost 2.5 yrs I have found no real groups that are still together for americans to get together and socialize I propose we start our own group so we can get together and have a weekly or monthly lunches and meet everyone and find and meet the new americans in the area.


----------



## DNP

dmhaun said:


> Queretaro is a short trip from my home on Lake Patzcuaro, plus on the way, to and from, Austin. Queretaro's newest Pueblo Magico, Cadereyta, with their botanical gardens, was recently added to the original two, making some of my favorites in Mexico. Bernal is magical and the Jalpan's Mission Trail is historic. There is something in Queretaro for everyone.
> Here is the link to a recently formed Yahoo group for Queretaro, called the Aqueduct.
> Feliz viaje, David
> The Queretaro Aqueduct
> Discover Queretaro!
> queretaro_aqueduct : Queretaro Aqueduct


I'm going to Patzcuaro for the first time this weekend, and really looking forward to it.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## dmhaun

*Patzcuaro*

You will love Patzcuaro. It's the big market day, not to be missed. If possible, take a drive or ride around Lake Patzcuaro, stopping at Tzintzuntzan for their great market. Don't miss the mask makers in Tocuaro and the gold-domed Sante Muerte (St. Death) temple in Santa Ana. Enter the open doors of thee chapel for an unbelievable self-tour. 
Entering Patzcuaro from that direction puts you at Wood Carvers Row, about a couple of dozen of fantastic wood carvers. If you get hungry on your trip around the Lake, stop in Quiroga for carnitas. Try El Rey de Carnitas on the plaza. Lastly, don't miss the Michoacan Ice Cream on the Plaza Grande in Patzcuaro. Try the Pasta flavor, but not if you are hankering macaroni. It's a delicate, magical, mixture of almonds, cinnamon and cream. Patzcuaro is magical. Feliz viaje, David 

The Michoacan Net
Supporting the Arts in Michoacan
Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net



DNP said:


> I'm going to Patzcuaro for the first time this weekend, and really looking forward to it.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


----------



## DNP

Thanks so much. I'll try to all those things.



dmhaun said:


> You will love Patzcuaro. It's the big market day, not to be missed. If possible, take a drive or ride around Lake Patzcuaro, stopping at Tzintzuntzan for their great market. Don't miss the mask makers in Tocuaro and the gold-domed Sante Muerte (St. Death) temple in Santa Ana. Enter the open doors of thee chapel for an unbelievable self-tour.
> Entering Patzcuaro from that direction puts you at Wood Carvers Row, about a couple of dozen of fantastic wood carvers. If you get hungry on your trip around the Lake, stop in Quiroga for carnitas. Try El Rey de Carnitas on the plaza. Lastly, don't miss the Michoacan Ice Cream on the Plaza Grande in Patzcuaro. Try the Pasta flavor, but not if you are hankering macaroni. It's a delicate, magical, mixture of almonds, cinnamon and cream. Patzcuaro is magical. Feliz viaje, David
> 
> The Michoacan Net
> Supporting the Arts in Michoacan
> Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net


Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## brunotrixie

*Thinking of moving to Queretero*



Queretaro said:


> Hi Jim,
> I am an American and live in the centro histórico of Querétaro (my wife and I run a Spanish school here). In Jurica/Juriquilla there is the newcommers club and I know they have regular meetings. Downtown, the closest thing is Marron Cafe. Though it is not formal there are always local foreigners going there for a coffee and conversation. There used to be some events and Sunny's but I believe they closed a few days ago.
> 
> I hope this helps. Que tengas un buen día.


Hello,
My friend and I are seriously considering moving to Queretero as we have heard it is free of drug cartels. We currently live in Jalisco (Lake Chapala area). We will be in Queretero during New Years to check things out. Would you recommend any particular areas that would be nice to live. We would most likely like to buy a house in an area close to the central area. Can you give us any advice as to what colonias as the best to live in that are not too far out from the centro. If you know of any good real estate agents that might be willing to show us around that would be great. Look forward to your reply. Bruno


----------



## Guest

brunotrixie said:


> Hello,
> My friend and I are seriously considering moving to Queretero as we have heard it is free of drug cartels. We currently live in Jalisco (Lake Chapala area). We will be in Queretero during New Years to check things out. Would you recommend any particular areas that would be nice to live. We would most likely like to buy a house in an area close to the central area. Can you give us any advice as to what colonias as the best to live in that are not too far out from the centro. If you know of any good real estate agents that might be willing to show us around that would be great. Look forward to your reply. Bruno


Once you get 5 posts, you can use the Private Message feature and I will send you a recommendation for someone in Queretaro.


----------



## Queretaro

You may want to try contacting Barry at Queretaro Realty. (sorry if this is a violation of policies). He is a friend of ours and as far as I know the only foreign real estate agent in Querétaro. He focuses on downtown, but he may have a few places in the suburbs for you. I hope this helps.


----------



## Gloria9

Hello, I am from Montreal. My husband (also loves driving motorcycle) and I will be visiting Juriquilla at the end of March. (thinking about settling down there) It would be nice to meet up with fellow Canadians. Is there any Cafe or Resto for expats to meet in Juriquilla, may thanks! 



magmax said:


> Hi
> 
> I am living in Queretaro, Juriquilla for the last 5 years now, I am not Americain but Canadian.
> 
> Since I am driving a motorcycle, When I was living in Jurica that had some very rough road I had move to Juriquilla, most of there road are paved.
> 
> In my opinion, Juriquilla is a very safe place to live , my wife that stay home feel very safe and there is a lot of person to talk english around, Expat and Mexicain, People around are educate too since it require more money for Mexicain to live in this area.
> 
> In the last past 5 years, Juriquilla had grow a lot, they are even building a brand new supermarket similar to the one we found in US or Canada with more international food, After 5 year, I am getting tired of Tacos !
> 
> 
> Any one that need more information about Juriquilla, feel free to contact me !


----------



## Gloria9

Hi! Cindy: It is good to know that you speak Chinese too. [excised]



Kitty1000 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Cindy, a Taiwanese girl who fell in love with a Mexican guy, and planning to relocate to Mexico for good in the near future. My finance and I have been searching for a place where we both like. After he brought me to Queretaro, I know we found the right place. (He has shown me Leon, Morelia, Guadalajara, San Minguel de Allende, etc).
> 
> I do have a few questions and hope someone can share some valuable advice.
> 
> First of all, jobwise. I am currently a university lecturer teaching English here in Taiwan. Holding a BA in English Literature and Language(Taiwan), and a MA in Applied Linguistics from a top univ. in Sydney, Australia. I have been in langauge teaching, translation/interpretation, publishing for over 15 years, and have served as roles such as teacher trainer, curriculum/material developer and academic director in the past. I am also a certified teacher of teaching mandarin Chinese. However, I speak none Spanish at all so far. I'd like to know if it will be easy for me to get a decent job in Queretaro ? Given the fact that I neither speak Spanish nor an English native speaker. Even though I speak English with great fluency and articulation accent-wise. I noticed most of the teaching jobs from language schools listed online are way "underpaid", and I'd like to if know if it's possible for a person with my background to get a teaching position in univ. level in Queretaro ?
> 
> Secondly, where can I go out socializing with others ? I felt very frustrated when I visited Mexico last time, I basically couldn't go anywhere without my fiance's companion. I couldn't even order meals because I couldn't read Spanish. And it would take me at least a few months to a year to be able to communicate in Spanish. So before that happen, where can I go to meet up people where I can communicate with in both English or Chinese???
> 
> Your information will be truly appreciated, thanks for now!


----------



## Gloria9

I am from Montreal, Quebec. My husband and I will be in Queretaro at the end of March . We would like to check out Queretaro (we might settle down there in the near future) Would like to meet up with fellow Canadians, especially from Quebec. Any cafe or Resto for expats to meet up? 



michelle.montreal said:


> Just curious Magmax - you said you were Canadian. Are you from Quebec, by any chance?


----------



## MJB5293

works for me count me in


----------



## Gloria9

So glad. Where can we meet, is there any cafe (Expat get together) in Juriquilla. By the way, have you heard anybody experienced - high altitude sickness in Queretaro, thanks!


MJB5293 said:


> works for me count me in


----------



## Gloria9

Salut! I am from Montreal, Quebec. My husband and I will be in Queretaro at the end of March . We would like to check out Queretaro (we might settle down there in the near future) Would like to meet up with fellow Canadians. Any cafe or Resto for expats to meet up? By the way, have you heard of anyone experienced high altitude sickness in Queretaro, would appreciate your reply.



transat1086 said:


> Salut Michelle my husband and I have just relocated here. Im looking to meet fellow canadians.....


----------



## Gloria9

Hi! Cindy: It is good to know that you speak Chinese too. Sorry, I wrote my message in Chinese, but it was deleted. If you are currently in Queretaro, we could meet. We will be there at the end of March. Many thanks! 

[excised][/QUOTE]


----------



## Gloria9

It is good to you know that you speak Chinese too. (sorry my last message to you was deleted due to written in Chinese) I am fluent in Chinese and looking forward to socialize with someone who speak Chinese in Queretaro, are you currently live there. If you are, can we meet up at the end of march. Thanks! 



Kitty1000 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Cindy, a Taiwanese girl who fell in love with a Mexican guy, and planning to relocate to Mexico for good in the near future. My finance and I have been searching for a place where we both like. After he brought me to Queretaro, I know we found the right place. (He has shown me Leon, Morelia, Guadalajara, San Minguel de Allende, etc).
> 
> I do have a few questions and hope someone can share some valuable advice.
> 
> First of all, jobwise. I am currently a university lecturer teaching English here in Taiwan. Holding a BA in English Literature and Language(Taiwan), and a MA in Applied Linguistics from a top univ. in Sydney, Australia. I have been in langauge teaching, translation/interpretation, publishing for over 15 years, and have served as roles such as teacher trainer, curriculum/material developer and academic director in the past. I am also a certified teacher of teaching mandarin Chinese. However, I speak none Spanish at all so far. I'd like to know if it will be easy for me to get a decent job in Queretaro ? Given the fact that I neither speak Spanish nor an English native speaker. Even though I speak English with great fluency and articulation accent-wise. I noticed most of the teaching jobs from language schools listed online are way "underpaid", and I'd like to if know if it's possible for a person with my background to get a teaching position in univ. level in Queretaro ?
> 
> Secondly, where can I go out socializing with others ? I felt very frustrated when I visited Mexico last time, I basically couldn't go anywhere without my fiance's companion. I couldn't even order meals because I couldn't read Spanish. And it would take me at least a few months to a year to be able to communicate in Spanish. So before that happen, where can I go to meet up people where I can communicate with in both English or Chinese???
> 
> Your information will be truly appreciated, thanks for now!


----------

